# Лестничный ретролистез L3-L5. Нестабильность L2-L5



## Sergeyserg (28 Окт 2010)

Приветствую всех!

Прошу вашего мнения.

Мне 28 лет,   два последних года веду малоподвижный образ жизни, сидячая работа,   за рулем.
Приблизительно   год назад  стала болеть поясница,  особого значения не придал.  6 месяцев назад  стала тянуть, отдавать  в районе голени колена, по внешней стороне бедра, уходить ниже к голени, без выражения точной локации боли. Боль терпимая, ноющая. Возникала  только в сидячем положении и только "за рулем". Прошел курс мануальной терапии, общего массажа. Курс не давал улучшения,  то становилось лучше,  то хуже. В целом без изменений.
Пошел на прием к невропатологу, сделал рентген снимки. Заключение выкладываю
Буду рад услышать ваши мнения,  как проходить лечение, рекомендации.
Поясница болит всегда.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (28 Окт 2010)

Не вижу ни ретролистезов, ни нестабильности. Но допускаю, что  у коллег более опытных в чтении рентгенограмм есть свое мнение.:blush200:


----------



## Sergeyserg (28 Окт 2010)

Самое не приятное...это боль в пояснице, при наклоне в перед. Тянет ногу правую, в сидячем положении.


----------



## Анатолий (28 Окт 2010)

Нужно  сделать МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника! l4-l5,
l5-s1 возможно протрузия (грыжа).


----------



## Sergeyserg (28 Окт 2010)

МРТ по направлению делать?
Или мне придти к невропатологу и сказать что надо сделать МРТ?


----------



## Анатолий (28 Окт 2010)

Если в Вашей поликлоинике есть МРТ, то естественно по направлению невролога. А если нет, то придется искать платные услуги и делать самому.


----------



## nuwa (28 Окт 2010)

Sergeyserg написал(а):


> МРТ по направлению делать?
> Или мне придти к невропатологу и сказать что надо сделать МРТ?


В Мочкве каждая поликилиника приклееплена к диагностическому центру, где есть возможность сделать МРТ. Другое дело, что есть квоты на этот вид исследования, которые распределяются между поликлиниками округа. В случае если все квоты выбраны, что вполне вероятно к концу года, то придётся долго ждать очереди. 

Как вариант - подъехать в диагностический центр и уточнить в самом центре сколько будут стоить эти услуги или найти контакт с персоналом.


----------



## Sergeyserg (1 Ноя 2010)

Сделал снимок МРТ,  выкладываю заключение.
Если потребуется выложу вечером сам снимок.
Прошу прокомментировать, рекомендации, лечение, к кому обратиться?
За ранее спасибо


----------



## Sergeyserg (3 Ноя 2010)

Доктора,  прошу вашего совета.
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2010)

Рекомендаци:
-найти специалиста или клинику где рашат ваши проблемы боли
-научиться правильно двигаться
-делать ЛФК.

Что более конкретно вас интересует?


----------



## Sergeyserg (3 Ноя 2010)

Хочу понимать, на сколько все серьезно, куда да можно обратиться с результатами, для консультации


----------



## AIR (3 Ноя 2010)

А что тут понимать...:prankster2: Вот и обратись к любому - Гусейнову, Анатолию , Ступину....:blush200: Пусть занимаются с проблемой...:nyam: Между делом и объяснят что к чему и насколько серьёзно...aiwan


----------

